# hi everyone



## fantasy girl (May 3, 2009)

hi everyone. 

i'm a 13 year old girl with a passion for writing. my favroute genre to write is fantasy. i have writen one compleat book which is called 'crystal city: Tabithas rescue' ... i will post bits of it on here once  have looked around a bit. as i said i have a passion for writing and cant wait for you to read some

fantasy girl


----------



## Mistique (May 3, 2009)

*hi there*

Hi there, fantasy girl

Nice to hear from you. I have only just started here too. I would love to read some of your stuff. Great your starting so early. Have fun writing


----------



## Hindumaliman (May 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome fantasy girl I'll be sure to read your story as it comes along


----------



## Hindumaliman (May 3, 2009)

doh


----------



## fantasy girl (May 3, 2009)

i have just posted it under the fiction section so feel free to read it


----------



## Hawke (May 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, fantasy girl.


----------



## Hawke (May 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, fantasy girl.


----------



## Nickie (May 3, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Grinner (May 3, 2009)

Hallo.


----------



## Battlemage (May 3, 2009)

I began writing when I was a wee lad.  It does a body good.
Welcome to the site, FG!
-Mage


----------



## DarkDyer (May 4, 2009)

Huh. I started when I was 13 as well. Good old seventh grade. My first novel was "Alchemy," and it was an RPG in paper form. lol. I'll have to check out your stuff... Fantasy Girl. Your name is already synonymous with my genre style.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 4, 2009)

darckdyer i have posted a piece of my work on here which needs making longer so i would love to here what you say about it


----------



## MeeQ (May 4, 2009)

boo. 13 is a lucky number lass. bodes well, yes?


----------



## fantasy girl (May 4, 2009)

it has been pretty lucky for me so far, but i don't want to jinx it


----------



## DarkDyer (May 4, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, it's DARKDYER. Not Darckdyer, or DarkDryer. lol.

I'll check it out, get back to ya on it.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 4, 2009)

sorry, im half asleep, and thanks


----------



## DarkDyer (May 4, 2009)

I guess I forgive you.


----------



## Strotha (May 4, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Brendan M (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  If you ever feel like a chat hit my message board up.  It's all I seem to do on WF thesedays - message him; message her.  Soon, if you want, I can message you too!

Not to sound creepy or anything.  This message was meant in a totally cuddly teddy bear way.  Oh God.  I swear, I'm not a paedophile!

Ah, damn it.  I'll leave a wee message on your fic real soon; promise!


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

not creaped out in any way (i think) and sure ill leave u a message


----------



## darkcity (May 5, 2009)

your signature, "there's no such thing as a happy ending....."

last weekend i watched the movie where they said this line, but for the life of me i can't remember what it was. can you enlighten me?


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

no idea what movie it is from, i just heard some kids say it at school and it seamed relevent at the time


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

Brendan: Stop scaring our fellow WF-ers.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

i-i-i'm-m n-n-not s-s-scared, i-i-i'm a-a-a b-b-big-g g-g-girl
(im not scared im a big girl)


----------



## Strotha (May 5, 2009)

Scaring the members of this site is my job. Well, usually. Most people ignore me.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

well if you look any thing like your pic' im terrifyed


----------



## Strotha (May 5, 2009)

Haha, no, I'm a cutie. Don't worry.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

i will believe that when i see it


----------



## Strotha (May 5, 2009)

Okay, so I lied, but I'm certainly not as freaky looking as my avatar is.


----------



## Red_Venus (May 5, 2009)

Strother is beautiful...just check out his profile pict by clicking on his avatar, and he is definitely the sweetest creepy you'll meet on this forum...


Welcome BTW! I'm Red Venus, the Grammar Goddess to the young 'uns...just plain Venus to all my friends...Hope you like it here!

hugs!


----------

